# so proud of myself!!!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

For once in my life i felt like i could do anythign i put my mind to! i had my 8th grade farewell dance on friday night. so the story begins on thursday night...i had horrible D with stomach cramping and all the extras. so in order to go to the dance i had to be at school because you can't be absent to attend dances. i never thought i would make it...but i went to school pale, sick, and shaking. it was soooo rough and i was really worn out but i made it through the whole day!!!! then i came home and rested hoping that would make me feel well enough to atleast want to go and be with my friends at the dance. i still wasn't feelin that good still but i got ready and headed out the door anyways. Well my night turned out awesome. i had so much fun and completley forgot about my stomach!!! i'm kinda sick today but it is so worth it, i'm still too excited from yesterday to care! just thought i'd let y'all know! - Claire


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done Clair! Thata the kind of thing we want to hear! I'm so proud of you! oh well, feeling sick today is a small price to pay for that freedom you feel now. NOw all you have to do is do that more often. lol.Hope you feel better soon.Spliff


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

good for you girl! show that ibs who`s boss


----------



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

Goog job!!! Very well done. Us IBS'ers just have to be positive and we can still do anything we want to!


----------



## FionaBabe17 (Jun 8, 2002)

Claire, I know how hard that night was for you. I was there with you . I was the one pressuring you to go. Through it all somehow you managed to make it and i hope you know that i am so proud of you and without you the dance would not have been the same. love ya Britta


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm really happy for you. I've had nights like that myself and I know what it's like.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

thanks everyone for all your replys!!! Hope you're all healthy and havin a good summer!







- Claire


----------

